# Proper Smoke Detectors



## bubaloo (Feb 15, 2013)

I manage a building, had a recent fire alarm panel (SG 4100U) and smoke detector inspection and had several smokes fail due to LED not working. All reported to panel (zone system), just the LED was burned out.

My electrician tells me since panel is SG, I have to buy smokes from SG. To my thinking, any commercial 2 wire 24v detector should work as all they do is close a contact to signal alarm. Obviously, am thinking of doing repairs (since it's simple replacement of some smokes) in-house. What's the scoop?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the scoop is that if you replace one that is not listed to be used with that specific panel, and someone dies in a fire, you could be held liable for negligent homocide. 

it is a life safety device. use the correct one.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would check with System Sensor and see if any of their smokes are compatible with your system.. http://www.systemsensor.com/products/conv/


----------



## bubaloo (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the quick responses. 

Of course we want to use the correct one--I came from nursing home maint. recently, where life safety requirements are, as I'm sure you guys know, pretty rabid. The issue is my electrician's opinion that any smokes used _have to be purchased from SG_. It just seems to me there should be third party vendors who make smokes compatible with the 4100U panel.

Thanks for that link, B4T.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

B4T said:


> I would check with System Sensor and see if any of their smokes are compatible with your system.. http://www.systemsensor.com/products/conv/


:no:

You have that backwards. I would first check with the manufacturer of the fire alarm panel to see what it lists for compatible devices.


----------

